# Ghrp6 and cjc1295 dosing



## bigfella2901 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi all,

I know this has been asked many times but I can't seem to get my head around it.

I have 10mg of ghrp 6 and wanting to use 100mcg 3 x daily how much back water should I use to mix up 10mg?

Also I have 2mg of cjc1295 how should I mix this up and what dosage should I use? I currently weigh 100kg if that heps.

Sorry to sound stupid I just can't get my head around it.


----------



## bigfella2901 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi all,

I know this has been asked many times but I can't seem to get my head around it.

I have 10mg of ghrp 6 and wanting to use 100mcg 3 x daily how much back water should I use to mix up 10mg?

Also I have 2mg of cjc1295 how should I mix this up and what dosage should I use? I currently weigh 100kg if that heps.

Sorry to sound stupid I just can't get my head around it.


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Well if its been asked and answerd then why dont you relate your dosage to that?


----------



## landerson (Apr 25, 2008)

Work it out on here mate peptide calculator


----------

